# Nice Recovery on the Selway (Double Drop Flip)



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Put it YouTube and give us a link! I wanna see that


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Agreed post that up on Youtube and send link! I've seen lots of flips there and would love to learn more. Thanks


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## JWesleyP (May 14, 2021)

Yeah, I was on that boat, I'd love to see the footage! YouTube would be legit if you can figure it out otherwise my email is [email protected]


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

JWesleyP said:


> Yeah, I was on that boat, I'd love to see the footage! YouTube would be legit if you can figure it out otherwise my email is [email protected]


Mr. Wesley Powell I feel like it is your story to share or to decide not to. I'll send the video to you and let you decide if you want to post it.


----------



## JWesleyP (May 14, 2021)

Thanks Mike, here it is! I'll post the link to footage from other perspectives on the incident and more rapids from this trip once they are all put together/uploaded


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh so they flipped above double drop. There is a huge rock that creates a very large hole I'm guessing that was the feature they flipped in? Interesting watching them run the left side, the line doesn't look that bad.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

Riverwild said:


> Oh so they flipped above double drop. There is a huge rock that creates a very large hole I'm guessing that was the feature they flipped in? Interesting watching them run the left side, the line doesn't look that bad.


Yes, there is a big rock that splits the river and then another monster hole below it where they flipped. In real life that left line/hole looked heinous but they squirted right through it. For future, maybe start upside down so you have all that equipment to pull you through. The wave train at the bottom also looked like it would make for an exciting series of workings when the waves were breaking but all of the kayakers made it through without much trouble. I unheroically skirted all of it so can't report first-hand.


----------



## JWesleyP (May 14, 2021)

Yeah it was that nice hole just behind and to the left of the big rock at the entrance to double drop. Lorenzo was telling us to paddle forwards and I was paddling backwards for some reason 😳. Hit the hole sideways and that was that, we were all able to get back in the raft pretty fast and yeah it was actually super stable upsidedown. It was a lot more work than it looked like to get it back upright!


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I've skirted the right line inside at about these flows. Line up off the corkscrew wave up top. It's a hard pull. We had another boat hit the big wave and flip and another break thru. That one gets lots of folks. If it does your just lucky if you get your boat back before ladle.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

MikeG said:


> Yes, there is a big rock that splits the river and then another monster hole below it where they flipped. In real life that left line/hole looked heinous but they squirted right through it. For future, maybe start upside down so you have all that equipment to pull you through. The wave train at the bottom also looked like it would make for an exciting series of workings when the waves were breaking but all of the kayakers made it through without much trouble. I unheroically skirted all of it so can't report first-hand.


When you say skirted it- where did you go? I have had some issues on this one!


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

NativeDiver said:


> When you say skirted it- where did you go? I have had some issues on this one!


NativeDiver, if you look a the last kayaker through the entrance wave you can see she rides up and over the left shoulder, barely getting wet (same line I took). from there it was relatively easy to get across some soft laterals and into the boily eddy water behind the rock and holes. Made my way left across that patch and completely left of the giant wave train. there was enough space to still be in the current but not in the waves and not in the strong eddy on the left. I think you could even go a little further left at that entrance, particularly in a raft. I was in a kayak but I feel like I could have made the same move by pulling up and over the left shoulder and continuing to pull across the eddy until safe enough to start pushing down that left side.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

MikeG said:


> NativeDiver, if you look a the last kayaker through the entrance wave you can see she rides up and over the left shoulder, barely getting wet (same line I took). from there it was relatively easy to get across some soft laterals and into the boily eddy water behind the rock and holes. Made my way left across that patch and completely left of the giant wave train. there was enough space to still be in the current but not in the waves and not in the strong eddy on the left. I think you could even go a little further left at that entrance, particularly in a raft. I was in a kayak but I feel like I could have made the same move by pulling up and over the left shoulder and continuing to pull across the eddy until safe enough to start pushing down that left side.


Good info-

Thanks


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Solid recovery, especially with that plastic on the back. I would have been inclined to cut that damn kayak free before righting it.


----------



## JWesleyP (May 14, 2021)

here's a link for a more complete video from Noah's go pro perspective of our Selway experience, flipping and unflipping included!





Noah Zemel on Instagram: "jah provides once again! epic trip down the legendary selway with an all-star cast of river runners. huge thanks to everyone for pulling this off and keeping the stoke high and dry #selwayclass2 #pondarastas"







www.instagram.com


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice, Yeah they flipped off the side of that big ass rock up above DD. Nice recovery, cool perspective. Thanks for sharing.


----------

